# We must be nuts!!!



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

today is an awesome day. Part of me still think that we must be totally and certifiably nuts, but, like many on this site, for some time now, we have felt that one V wasn't enough. We contacted a few breeders, that were recommended by another member on this site; met with them and today we got the news: we are getting a new puppy!!!! We don't know if it will be a male or a female, as this is decided by the breeder after temperament testing, but we are getting one!!!

We are super stocked and terrified at the same time. Breeze is 20 months old now and we feel like we have finally gotten out of the puppyhood part, only to dive right back in. Bring on the sharkies and the attitude!!!! It is going to be another wild ride, but at least this time we feel that we are much better armed to deal with it, having gone through it with Breeze. 

Once we have pictures of our pup, we'll make sure to post them here.

Cheers,
B.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very exciting, cannot wait for your stories. We have gone thru the same a good 4 months ago and turned out to be the best decision of our lives. Our 2 years 8 months old is now much calmer when being left at home during the day for several hours, as he has another V sleeping next to him (their crates are side by side). The now 6 months old settled equally very quickly. The almost adult one has gone thru a lot of positive obedience training and is very easy to live with accordingly. The younger one has learnt a lot of things from him just by watching and also recognizing what the other one gets praised for (i.e. he started sitting in front of the door before going out a week after moving in, as he was observing that this is a rewarded behavior, same with sitting into crate and waiting for the food to be put down etc). So make sure that if the other one has some unwanted behaviors, you work on it before your new pup arrives, as this can be a double edge sword too.
Funny story: little one started lifting his leg at 11 weeks old when outside as he saw that from the other one and thought that is part of why we get praised for potty-ing. 
The only challenge for us with the V`s is leaving the house in the mornings... You just want to go and play with him or watch them play, as they are so much happiness.


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

We have 2; they are only a month or so younger than your 20month old. We've had good luck with both and the tire each other out!!! ;0)!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I need to get Elvis hip scored and eye tested, then we'll get pup number 3 ..well Ruby is coming up 8 (next June) and Elvis is nearly 4 so it's time for another I reckon.


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

We are on 5 month old puppy number one. We have chatted about a second then laugh crazily. 

YOU ARE NUTS to get another one


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

spiraling said:


> We are on 5 month old puppy number one. We have chatted about a second then laugh crazily.
> 
> YOU ARE NUTS to get another one


Don't worry, the pain will go away soon and then suddenly you get that urge for a second one. After some more time, you'll completely forget about the zoomies and the sharkies and you see all the pictures and videos of 2 Vs together and you'll feel the tug and suddenly, next thing you know, you sign up for a second one.

At least, that's the way it went for us.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

loved it how Ruby took to the little interloper


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

harrigab said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln5jH_P8l3Q
> 
> loved it how Ruby took to the little interloper


That is exactly what we are hoping our living room is going to be like in a few months. =)


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Taking out the 2 to the creek for a run equals madhouse. But once we get there, we know it was worth all the pain.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Gabica said:


> Taking out the 2 to the creek for a run equals madhouse. But once we get there, we know it was worth all the pain.



Vizsla paradise....that's awesome stuff. My two get an off-lease run every morning. Like you said, it madhouse but well worth it.


----------

